# September 2021, part 1



## bwv543 (May 25, 2021)

ADAMS, JOHN
Doctor Atomic Symphony*
- Robertson / St. Louis Symphony (my collection)

BACH, J.S.
Brandenburg Concerti
- Amsterdam Bach Soloists (1-6, my collection)
- Winschermann / Deutsche Bach Soloists (1-6, my collection)
- Goebel / Musica Antiqua Koln (1-6, my collection)

BEETHOVEN, L. van
Egmont Overture
- Bernstein / VPO (YouTube)
String Quartet 1*
- Suske Quartet (YouTube)
String Quartet 2*
- Alban Berg Quartet (YouTube)
- Parker Quartet (YouTube)

BERNSTEIN, LEONARD
"Jeremiah" Symphony~
- Bernstein / NYPO (YouTube)

DELIUS, FREDERICK
Brigg Fair*
- Beecham, Royal Phil. (my collection)

LISZT, FRANZ
Mazeppa
- Noseda / BBC Phil. (YouTube)

MAHLER, GUSTAV
Symphony 5
- Bernstein / VPO (YouTube)
Symphony 6
- Bernstein / VPO (YouTube)

RACHMANINOFF, SERGEI
Symphony 2*
- Jensen / Radio Filharmonisch (YouTube)

SCHUBERT, FRANZ
Symphony 9~
- Karajan / BPO (my collection)
- Sawallisch / Dresden (YouTube)

SCHUMANN, ROBERT
Fantaisie, Op. 17
- Richter (YouTube)

SIBELIUS, JEAN
Symphony 3
- Berglund / Helsinki Phil. (my collection)

TCHAIKOVSKY, PYOTR
1812 Overture
- Dorati / Minneapolis (my collection)
Nutcracker Suite
- Karajan / BPO (my collection)
Capriccio Italien
- Dorati / Minneapolis (my collection)
Swan Lake Suite
- Rostropovich / BPO (my collection)
Swan Lake: ballet score
- Dutoit / Montreal (my collection)
Symphony 6: 1st mvt.
- (YouTube)

*first time (for the piece, not the particular performance)
~relatively new/unfamiliar (the piece, not the performance)
p


----------

